# Not sure why this is news



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 17, 2015)

David Beckham's Son Brooklyn May Pursue a Career in Photography

or why the guys got so much praise for his work. Maybe I'm just jealous? I think he needs a load of work and has a lot to learn.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2015)

You don't like grungy,low-rewz, dingy, badly processed B&W images? Wassamatter wit' you,man!? lol

Some God-awful crap he's got...but then again, he's 16 years old. And he's the son of a world-famous heartthrob and former footballer...so he's golden, even if he can't shoot his way clear of the lens cap. He does not display any kind of vision or aptitude, whatsoever. I've seen some teens on Flickr who have actual coherent, impressive, amazing portfolios...this kid is nowhere near above average. There **are** some AMAZING young photographers in today's world, but this is not promising work really, given how advanced and capable some young shooters are by age 16 to 17.


----------



## cgw (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome to the "Lucky Gene Club!"


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2015)

Other members....Sophia Coppola...Jaden and Willow Smith...Kelly Osbourne...Rumer Willis...


----------



## snowbear (Nov 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Other members....Sophia Coppola...Jaden and Willow Smith...


and anything Hiltish or Kardashish


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2015)

Are you implying that Lazy-eye Paris Hilton has no real talents!? I mean--I SAW her sex tape and she has...oh wait...yeah...no talent, really...


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 17, 2015)

This young man is a terrible photographer and unfortunately will most likely never get the coaching he desperately needs because of his father. That's really sad but what the hey! He's the one heading to the bank.......


----------



## Designer (Nov 17, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> David Beckham's Son Brooklyn May Pursue a Career in Photography
> 
> or why the guys got so much praise for his work. Maybe I'm just jealous? I think he needs a load of work and has a lot to learn.


"Load more" Why?  LOL!

What a load of crap!

He "may pursue a Career in Photography" because the price of entry is affordable, and the world is full of twits who will swoon over the crapola.


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2015)

Pursuing a career doing photography and actually making photography a career are many years apart.

If his father wasn't famous would we be reading an article about him on the Internet?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 17, 2015)

It isn't particularly news, Petapixel seems to just repost and rewrite articles from elsewhere. Petapixel wrote that headline - it isn't in the article referred to that was in Miss Vogue in the UK (published as a double issue with British Vogue) in Sept./Oct. 

When asked about what he wanted to do for a career Beckham said he loves football and is passionate about photography and film. When asked if he wants to go to university, he said is hoping to study art and photography in the US when he finishes his A levels.

I've noticed the photos reposted by PP often seem to have lost quality from the originals. Beckham's Instagram seems to have pictures _of_ him as much as taken _by_ him (he models...) and seems to be a lot of what might be expected on an Instagram account of a teenager.

I didn't look too far but found at least one of a barn that's reposted by PP and is better quality on the Instagram page - and I think shows where he may have potential, if you look beyond the friends and fashion/style photos.


----------



## cgw (Nov 18, 2015)

Another example is Richard Avedon's grandson, Michael. "Meh" photography chops but talk about brand recognition! Nice to have all that carpet rolled out wherever you go.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 18, 2015)

Didn't know he had a grandson.

Beckham models, this was in Vogue! lol not exactly earth shattering news, he was on the cover and was interviewed (just like they do with someone every issue). PP just puts whatever on their site to get viewers, this one seems to be making something out of not much of anything! lol


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 18, 2015)

I couldn't be bothered to look through all the shots, but saw nothing inspiring in those I saw. We had a photo shown at our camera club a few years back, that was taken by a members 5 year old daughter. It was MUCH better than any of these!


----------



## cgw (Nov 18, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Didn't know he had a grandson.
> 
> Beckham models, this was in Vogue! lol not exactly earth shattering news, he was on the cover and was interviewed (just like they do with someone every issue). PP just puts whatever on their site to get viewers, this one seems to be making something out of not much of anything! lol



Have a look here:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/06/f...llows-in-his-grandfathers-footsteps.html?_r=0


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2015)

Where is that silver spoon when one needs it?


----------



## nycphotography (Nov 18, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> David Beckham's Son Brooklyn May Pursue a Career in Photography
> 
> or why the guys got so much praise for his work. Maybe I'm just jealous? I think he needs a load of work and has a lot to learn.



the first comment on the article pretty much sums it up................................

basslabbers  •  a day ago 
There is exposure and there is exposure. Glad he got one of them allright.


----------



## nycphotography (Nov 18, 2015)

Not for nothing, but being a famous kid is emotionally hard as hell.   I'll wait and see if he's 1) serious 2) works hard to develop his talent 3) if he actually has any talent.

But I will say that article is way premature, and as such is (probably) going to close more doors for him than it's going to open.  The art / photog scene is wayyyy insular and they hate trust fund brats even more than everyone else does.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Nov 19, 2015)

nycphotography said:


> The art / photog scene is wayyyy insular and they hate trust fund brats even more than everyone else does.



Agreed! The kid is 16 and has plenty of time to develop. I'm not a fan of that type of photography to begin with but maybe he will stay with it and turn out some good images. 

One time I was shooting a motocross event and seen a familiar face but I just couldn't figure out who the person was. It was a tall, lanky guy with what I considered weird hair. I even shot the breeze with him for a few minutes about our favorite riders. A couple days later while comparing notes with another shooter he says to me " I seen you talking with Lyle Lovett, what did you think of him?" At the time I had no clue who he was and I'm not a fan of his music but think it was cool that he was there shooting pics.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 19, 2015)

The strange thing about running into celebrities while they are out and about, I hardly recognize them. Not that I run into them all the time but the few I have its like what you said. They seem familiar but that's about it. Mostly musicians, had a quick chat with Bill Murray and didn't know it was him till months later haha.


----------



## Designer (Nov 19, 2015)

I recognized many celebrities out on the street when I lived in So.Ca.  I'm good with faces and names.


----------

